# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 407

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 407.

----------


## Kaelis

Je ne connaissais pas l'expression "victoire à la Pyrrhus", merci  ::o:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Je ne connaissais pas l'expression "victoire à la Pyrrhus", merci


J'ai une pensée pour mes parents, qui m'ont forcé à faire du latin, convaincus que je deviendrais l'élite de la nation. 

Je suis loin de l'élite, mais aujourd'hui grâce à toi j'ai fait un pas en avant vers le complexe de supériorité. Merci Kaelis, merci à mes parents, sans qui rien de tout ça n'aurait été possible.

----------


## M.Rick75

*Command and Conquer: Generals
Stratégie d'antan réelle*

"(...) _Cela explique sans doute en partie pourquoi Command & Conquer: Generals n'est plus aujourd'hui disponible sur aucune plateforme et, contrairement aux Tiberium et Red Alert, ne semble pas destiné à connaître un jour un remake HD. L'un des meilleurs STR de tous les temps, comme le genre auquel il appartient, fait désormais partie du passé._"

Je n'ai jamais joué à C&C Generals mais l'article donne envie. Est-ce une erreur, dans ce dernier, de dire qu'il n'est plus disponible ? Il semble être en vente (ainsi que l'heure H) sur le store Origin (abo Origin access ou alors à 29,9 euros pour tous les jeux Command and Conquer).
https://www.origin.com/bel/fr-fr/sto...on-description.

J'avais aussi une autre question, dans l'article il est dit que les généraux n'arrivent qu'avec l'extension l'Heure H, mais du coup, je me demande pourquoi le jeu de base intègre déjà dans son nom ce concept de généraux (C&C Generals) ?

----------


## megaloopz

Bonjour, 

Le 407 (juin 2020) est dispo ?

----------


## Atlantis089

Je suis pas persuadé qu'il le soit encore vu que la jaquette n'est même pas encore visible sur le site, a moins qu'ils nous réservent une surprise ou qu'il y a une clause de non divulgation avant la date, comme la dernière fois ou ils n'ont montrer le magasine que lors de la vidéo  :;): 
Si je me trompe, j'espère qu'une précision sera apportée car j'attends moi aussi mon magasine avec impatience ^^, et la lecture sur internet j'aime pas beaucoup en rapport avec le côté pratique du papier.

----------


## Izual

Petit cafouillage de notre côté, ça a été corrigé.  ::):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Je n'ai jamais joué à C&C Generals mais l'article donne envie. Est-ce une erreur, dans ce dernier, de dire qu'il n'est plus disponible ? Il semble être en vente (ainsi que l'heure H) sur le store Origin (abo Origin access ou alors à 29,9 euros pour tous les jeux Command and Conquer).
> https://www.origin.com/bel/fr-fr/sto...on-description.


En effet, il ne l'était pas lorsque nous avions fait un Let's Play avec Denis il y a quelques mois, et je n'avais pas vérifié en écrivant l'article qu'ils l'avaient ajouté.




> J'avais aussi une autre question, dans l'article il est dit que les généraux n'arrivent qu'avec l'extension l'Heure H, mais du coup, je me demande pourquoi le jeu de base intègre déjà dans son nom ce concept de généraux (C&C Generals) ?


Il me semble que c'est parce que l'idée était déjà prévue dans le jeu de base mais qu'elle avait été coupée, avant d'être ajoutée à nouveau dans l'extension

----------


## M.Rick75

Merci pour les éclaircissements !

----------


## Jul Marston

Toujours pas reçu...  ::unsure::

----------


## M.Rick75

Reçu aujourd'hui (en région parisienne).

----------


## Oncle_Bob

La même pour moi (en Rhône-Alpes).

----------


## Jul Marston

N'empêche que la pastille n'a pas survécu au (à la, féminin en fait) Covid 

(bon, encore une heure avant le facteur, je croise les dawas)

Hé, dîtes ! : toujours rien  ::'(:

----------


## Atlantis089

Moi non plus, mais avec la poste, je m’inquiète pas trop, ça va arriver, et viiiiiiite avant le week end plz sinon ça sera pas avant lundi

----------


## Franky Mikey

Sonia, j'aime beaucoup ta rubrique.

----------


## Jul Marston

Toujours rien... Vous allez réussir l'exploit d'arriver après Mad Movies, ce qui n'est pas une mince affaire !

----------


## megaloopz

Merci pour la découverte de legends of runeterra. :;):

----------


## Atlantis089

Hello, tu habites quel secteur ?  moi c'est le var et malheureusement, rien dans la boite à lettre aujourd'hui non plus, j'en pleure des larmes de sang

----------


## Atlantis089

Ca y est, je vais enfin pouvoir déguster mon Canard PC, le facteur m'a apporté mon cadeau de noel ^^

----------


## Sonia

> Sonia, j'aime beaucoup ta rubrique.



 :;):

----------


## znokiss

Ah tiens, moi aussi. Cet espèce de joyeux foutoir (la mention "bac à bordel" est très juste) est à chaque fois surprenant et toujours intéressant. L'article fleuve dans le numéro anniversaire était un plaisir à lire, et c'est top de voir ta plume de façon régulière.

----------


## Jul Marston

> Hello, tu habites quel secteur ?


mon département est dans ton pseudo, et toujours rien pour ma part...

----------


## vectra

BMDJ: j'ai réussi à trouver d'un coup le 406 et le 407 en kiosque (dans un hyper).
C'est pas faute d'avoir cherché en kiosque, avec des kiosquiers qui connaissaient bien le magazine mais déploraient le 'désarroi' des services de livraison.

----------


## Jul Marston

Je me prends le HS qui déboule ce matin chez mon dealer de papiers reliés et comme de par hasard, qui qui déboule ce midi ? Je vous le donne en mille -et non "dans le mille" comme lu dans le hors-série- : mon régulier, ben oui...

----------


## Valenco

Juste pour dire que n'ayant pas reconduit mon abonnement au site, j'ai acheté les deux derniers numéros de cpc et, soyons fous, le mag Hardware... Et c'est super de vous relire sur du vrai papier et de laisser trainer les mags dans les cabinets, sur la table de la cuisine, dans le salon...  ::wub::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> N'empêche que la pastille n'a pas survécu au (à la, féminin en fait) Covid 
> 
> (bon, encore une heure avant le facteur, je croise les dawas)
> 
> Hé, dîtes ! : toujours rien


Pas de pastille mais un bouton de remboursement.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Un grand merci  à ackboo pour avoir mis "*The LEVELATOR*" dans la rubrique download... ça me simplifie beaucoup la vie pour la réécoute des enregistrements des réunions CSE du boulot ! (entre les gens qui sont loin du micro ou ceux qui parlent tout doucement c'était l'enfer).
Dommage que le logiciel ne soit plus développé depuis 2012.

----------

